# Upgrade - September (quotes/stockchecks Only)



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Hello Retailers & Vendors!

I am strongly considering upgrading my whole kit in September (maybe October at latest).
I would REALLY prefer getting all of this from ONE place, one package, once-off.
If that is not possible, please only respond to what you *DO HAVE or CAN GET*.

*Please do not suggest alternatives.*

If/When this turns into purchase, *I will be willing to wait for you to source something from a supplier once the order is placed*. Please indicate such items in your quote.




> 1x Innokin SVD Mod
> 1x Russian 91% (good quality clone acceptable, prefer no kayfuns, but will accept as last resort)
> 1x Nitecore Intellicharger i2
> 2x Sony VTC5 2600maH 30A 18650 Batteries (clones/fakes NOT acceptable)
> ...


 

I realize that the cotton might be an issue overall. It's not a huge issue!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (14/8/14)

Hey @WHeunis. We will have stock of that all except for the charger & Cotton by tomorrow afternoon, Saturday at the latest. Just waiting for some to be loaded onto the system tomorrow. I can keep you updated if you would like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Hey @WHeunis. We will have stock of that all except for the charger & Cotton by tomorrow afternoon, Saturday at the latest. Just waiting for some to be loaded onto the system tomorrow. I can keep you updated if you would like.


 
I would very much appreciate that, if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (14/8/14)

No problem at all. As soon as all is available I'll let you know. You can browse through our chargers too if you'd like and see if there are any you may like.


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

Awesome to see a vendor coming to the party. Well done VapeMob!


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (14/8/14)

@Andre thank you very much. It's my absolute pleasure being able to help out fellow vapers wherever I can


----------



## WHeunis (17/8/14)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> No problem at all. As soon as all is available I'll let you know. You can browse through our chargers too if you'd like and see if there are any you may like.


 
@Nimbus_Cloud --> please also check for me when you might get some more Steel Juice Tanks into stock.
Seems like a neat little thing to throw in with a kit replacement...


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (17/8/14)

I'll check that for you on Monday and let you know. The Russian will come with a plastic bottle with a needle tip too


----------



## WHeunis (17/8/14)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> I'll check that for you on Monday and let you know. The Russian will come with a plastic bottle with a needle tip too


 
Your website is being weird with me...

You mean Kayfun? Or am I not seeing the Russian?


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (17/8/14)

The Russian isn't up on the site as of yet. Should be up on Monday but they have arrived and we are busy testing them.


----------



## WHeunis (17/8/14)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> The Russian isn't up on the site as of yet. Should be up on Monday but they have arrived and we are busy testing them.


 
Huzzah!


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (17/8/14)

Will get all the info to you on Monday as soon as we get it all up on the system.


----------



## WHeunis (17/8/14)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Will get all the info to you on Monday as soon as we get it all up on the system.


 
Still no rush, btw.
Just getting all the ducks in a row beforehand 

Already buttered up the wifey today with some early birthday present action (yes that is technically sneaky, but you cant stop me MWUAHAHAHA!)


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (17/8/14)

No problem. We can start getting it all ready and waiting for you to pull the trigger. 

Haha sneaky trick there  maybe book a dinner date for delivery date too


----------

